# Who Are We as a Community on kiwifarms.net? / PSychological Discussion on Kiwifarm's "society"



## bearycool (Feb 3, 2016)

_so meta
_
This might have been coming for a long time now. Or maybe not. Who knows-- I just liking picking apart brains.

So here it is: the societal structure that is created by a closed community that is somewhat disconnected physically and is based on the abnormal psyche of "special" individuals. AKA kiwifarms.net, or EDF.

So... why?

Well, it will help us improve inner dama in the farm by actually giving us "self-awareness" of why we do what we do-- a feature that most, if not all, lolcows lack. I do believe a little bit of inner thought _discussion _is important for a healthy community, as we can show off some dirty laundry without getting specific to certain individuals and causing drama.

_but this is a dumb site on the internet, beary, ur being gay._

I'm always being gay, but this doesn't retract the point. In fact, it adds onto it: not taking anything serious, even something like kiwifarms.net, is what makes you have a potential bad time on here, or make you not understand that you are talking to human beings who have different personality and complex emotions.

Yes, this isn't research site on how to cure cancer, but I believe everything needs to be treated with respect and have some meta talk on itself.

That being said, there probably will only be a few people who are hardcore on this topic, and that's fine-- though I do wish everyone meditate for a second and think: "how DO people treat each other on here, and why?"


_well okay Jackass, what do you want to talk about?_

I have a trend on creating topics that ask people to question this topic themselves, and create wider, much broader discussion on it. However, I always begin with a question and my own analysis.

So let us begin:

The questions are two fold: why is this important? And if it is important, what is the general "health" of the community?

As I said, meta talk on ourselves is like looking at the mirror after a lot of shit has gone down and saying "who the hell am I, and what did I just do?" It gets down on the things we REALLY hate to discuss about ourselves as a whole, but really need to be addressed. It is what society in a higher form should do honestly, as it is a form of meditation which strikes up conversation with problems that have been placed on the back burner for a very long time.

Of course, we are a community that makes fun of lolcows, so we will never be morally perfect, and that shouldn't be the case. We should NEVER be a safe space for anyone-- but we shouldn't cannibalize. That is my running philosophy, and you'll see it constantly in what I say: moderation, moderation, moderation! I am not saying we need to hug and kiss each other's feet, but we shouldn't act like bitches to each other, and even ideally should try to understand one another.

This is why I kind of don't like the ignore feature as I feel it's just running away  from an issue sometimes with someone, but I can see its importance, and why it outweighs that.  Trolls on the internet don't care about conflict resolution on the internet. this is a social aspect I could talk about, but we're ignoring it because it's sort of autistic.

So for now, I'll go to this: is our community generally "healthy" for its members?

This part I am putting in red, as I think people should read this and get a good look at themselves. (this is not calling anyone out. lol, that's just faggotry)

That question is extremely loaded, and I will just tackle one major issue: are the members cannibalizing each other, or something in the gray scale of that autism?

Overall, I would say no, we don't cannibalize each other.  So then are we something in the gray?

Yes, just from the sheer fact that we're a community that makes fun of lolcows, and tries to find them; we are also physically separated from one another. We WILL nitpick/get mad at each other if we say something different from the status quo of a lolcow (i'm looking at you, Dobson Thread). If someone has a clashing personality, we will ignore them/ not sort stuff out and talk behind their back. We will also say edgy/sarcastic things like "lol die fag" when we may be feeling absolutely sad and need a hug. We can also say it in a jocular manner to a friend on here too-- a double edge sword. This is a pretty universal thing.

It's also just a normal human thing: we nitpick and gossip at each other, to a point that sometimes we make others feel bad without realizing it; we also say things we don't REALLY mean deep down-- like a lot. This is just important to realize in each other on kiwifarms.net, as you will be more self aware and understand when you are being funny, and just being a damn prick to another fellow kiwi/human bein.

I know we make fun of other human beings (like lolcows), but we don't need to make others feel bad who don't deserve it.

THAT BEING SAID, I think everyone overall in this epartment is really healthy, and I'm just calling out some bad habits that all humans do that we can fix and make better.

I can get in a shitton of detail, and I will. However, I cover the main issues, and will say  everything else is optional beyondthe line below. Even all the autistic shit I said above is opnal: you can change topics completely and get on something you deem more impotant. This thread is not my safe space 

---

If you are indeed wanting more autism from me, then here are two final thing.

We don't have to be a safe space, but goddam I have seen some people act depressing in chat and looking like they're on the verge of suicide, and a lot people being apaethic.  That may be my gooking cofirmation bias kicking in, but I will just say this: please be aware that even if this may not be a moral site, people do have issues and may need someone to talk to.  Try (emphasis on TRY) to be THAT person who tells them they can PM you and talk about it privately. It seriously gets to me how many people say in a semi-joking manner they wish to die, and no one really says anything. WE can joke about how we are all lolcows (and in a sense we are), but we don't have to treat all of our fellow kiwis like that. 

And the last thing that is an extreme opinion on my part: don't ignore people if they have a clashing personality/ "quirk" that you don't like. Seriously, if it's bothering you THAT much, you may need to meditate on why it is besides "well, they are just annoying." If it is causing drama and making your experience here a llama drama, then by all means ignore. But if not, thn you need to talk it out  a little bit and stop avoiding it. I actually like @philosophical zombie's  approach-- except used in a much kinder sense, and not as harsh. Something like "hey, you are kinda of annoying me and this is why." REALLY helps. You don't have to be a safe space faggot-- you just have to be honest with the person. 

@Pandas Galore and @philosophiccal zombie basically did that to me when I was being overtly gay and called me out on it. I have tried to tone it down as much as I can-- and at the very least when they are around.

If the person is still acting like a little bitch AFTER that, then you can if you want go a step further and PM them-- as sometimes chat can be confusing whether someone is joking or not. IF EVEN THEN THEY ARE FAGGOTS, then it's time to halal their ass and make a thread about them ;^)

tl;dr lol this is all autistic, please talk about how people on kiwi farms can be better persons to fellow kiwis, while not being a safe space, and perhaps discuss psychological patterns you see in a community like this.


----------



## bearycool (Feb 3, 2016)

double post aside:

I write novels of autism for your sperging entertainment. pls be gentle.


----------



## Sanshain (Feb 3, 2016)

Do you have absolutely anything to contribute to this discussion beyond 'we're not within easy punching distance of each-other and are therefore less likely to get confrontational in a way that leads to resolution'? I see _nothing_ here that isn't utterly standard procedure to literally every large-scale internet community.


----------



## bearycool (Feb 3, 2016)

Forever Sunrise said:


> Do you have absolutely anything to contribute to this discussion beyond 'we're not within easy punching distance of each-other and are therefore less likely to get confrontational in a way that leads to resolution'? I see _nothing_ here that isn't utterly standard procedure to literally every large-scale internet community.



I will contest that standard procedure gets forgotten a lot. It's an important refresher.

It really is important to remind ourselves that we really cannot understand the tone of someone's post all at once, and a lot of inner drama comes from that.

To answer your question, yes-- with the following questions:

I_s it actually alright to make fun of lolcows? what kind of psychologly/behavior do we get that impacts us doing this constantly?_

These are the most loaded question ever, but it is an important one specifically for us. I know we are not a moral site, but we still need to look at it. How can we justify mocking a human being? What do they do that deserves this? Is that enough to constitute laughing at the funny man online? Should someone have to be extreme, or can it be someone in the "grey" area?

I can answers these with my opinions if you like, but I would like to hear others if you give me the privileges to.

EDIT: also, lol, just thought about this:

should we even THINK about this stuff, or just go with our primal gut instinct? Is this thread just guvking retarded?


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Feb 3, 2016)

"You think too much. Let's play!"

-Little Julie, _The MAXX_


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Feb 3, 2016)

we have an entire subforum for talking about this. stop trying to break the supreme greenfag covenant by conversing with plebs you nerd. and also you spelled my name wrong

EDIT: actual contributing material


bearycool said:


> We don't have to be a safe space, but goddam I have seen some people act depressing in chat and looking like they're on the verge of suicide, and a lot people being apaethic. That may be my gooking cofirmation bias kicking in, but I will just say this: please be aware that even if this may not be a moral site, people do have issues and may need someone to talk to. Try (emphasis on TRY) to be THAT person who tells them they can PM you and talk about it privately. It seriously gets to me how many people say in a semi-joking manner they wish to die, and no one really says anything. WE can joke about how we are all lolcows (and in a sense we are), but we don't have to treat all of our fellow kiwis like that.


I haven't seen anyone talking about killing themselves in a manner that could even remotely be construed as serious. If someone's talking about that then chat isn't the right place for them. Pine Tar is most famous for his rape fantasies, but before that incident he would do things like saying he bought a gun and "would like to do something about it" in a way that was vaguely threatening suicide and obviously that made people uncomfortable. There is nothing a user on an online forum can actually do about another threatening to kill themselves or make them stop drinking or cut their drug addiction, other than maybe directing them to get them the therapy they need, and it's not guaranteed that they'll listen to you. It's pretty futile to burden yourself with the responsibility of being this person's therapist and emergency hotline when you aren't.



> And the last thing that is an extreme opinion on my part: don't ignore people if they have a clashing personality/ "quirk" that you don't like. Seriously, if it's bothering you THAT much, you may need to meditate on why it is besides "well, they are just annoying." If it is causing drama and making your experience here a llama drama, then by all means ignore. But if not, thn you need to talk it out a little bit and stop avoiding it. I actually like @philosophical zombie's approach-- except used in a much kinder sense, and not as harsh. Something like "hey, you are kinda of annoying me and this is why." REALLY helps. You don't have to be a safe space faggot-- you just have to be honest with the person.


It isn't really unpopular at all. There's stigma around ignoring especially with certain prolific people (I don't think I have to spell it out for you here). In many cases it's not undeserved because strangers on the internet shouldn't be emotionally affecting you to the point where you feel like you have to "ignore" them or whatever. But there are some people like Jumpin Jenkins for whom the button exists because they are retarded to the point that reasoning with them is like explaining Pavlovian psychology to your dog. Confrontation feels nice but it's not everyone's preferred way of dealing with conflict, and considering that this is a web forum, however you would rather resolve your spastic little feuds is your own business idc.

I've used the ignore button before, but either the people I am ignoring get banned/chased away due to crippling autism or I figure out that it's not worth the inconvenience of having to follow deliberately censored conversations and take them off.

If you think I have been harsh, sorry about that. I guess I have a problem with being excessively caustic. Apparently @SunLightStreak thought I hated him for a while due to my behavior toward him, lol. I'm just blunt and apathetic about it most of the time, I'm rarely actually angry.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Feb 3, 2016)

Forever Sunrise said:


> Do you have absolutely anything to contribute to this discussion beyond 'we're not within easy punching distance of each-other and are therefore less likely to get confrontational in a way that leads to resolution'? I see _nothing_ here that isn't utterly standard procedure to literally every large-scale internet community.



Beary has unwittingly revealed a very cogent fact of this community.

We enjoy stating the obvious and collectively pretending that, in doing so, we've pushed out some kind of intellectual frontier.


----------



## Golly (Feb 3, 2016)

I actually like this topic because I also like overthinking kiwifarms.net. The unspoken requirement for users to practice apathy for the sake of comedy and spectacle has always been one of the more intriguing parts of the site's culture for me. Admittedly, the kiwifarms.net brand of apathy is a little more extreme than the passive unfocussed apathy that's more common out in the world. This means that more vulnerable users might get overwhelmed. Vulnerable users might not even know they're vulnerable. Even if users come here from anonymous imageboards and know about the coarseness of that culture, they still come from that safety of being anonymous. If they say something dumb or if someone calls them out, it can never be attached to them personally. On this site, a similar coarseness exists, but we're all attached to usernames now. Now, a user can get a reputation, raising the stakes.

Through it all though,  people are still able to make friends here.  In the end it's kind of like a microcosm of society at large: Everyone acts like they don't care (the main site), but behind closed doors (off-topic, PMs, private skype groups, even TS to a certain level), people show their inner autism and reach out to one another. Because of this, I don't think I can condemn the general Kiwi policy of apathy. Without the apathy, those times when we do let our guards down wouldn't be as special.

I'm not even sure I got across what I wanted to communicate, or if I even wanted to communicate anything at all, but it was a fun session of philosophical masturbation, nevertheless.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 3, 2016)

I like overthinking things too but I'm not in the mood for it today so I'll just say we're a bunch of jerks on the Internet and that's about as far as it goes or needs to go.


----------



## bearycool (Feb 3, 2016)

Ty all for getting pass my over thinking and big ass post <3


----------



## JU 199 (Feb 3, 2016)

bearycool said:


> This is just important to realize in each other on kiwifarms.net, as you will be more self aware and understand when you are being funny, and just being a damn prick to another fellow kiwi/human bein.



That's an interesting distinction. There's a line between being an asshole and being a _funny_ asshole, it's blurred to shit on the farms but it's still there, just under a ton of appathy. If you're taking a place for watching exceptional individuals too seriously then users will notice. Same goes for dealing with other users here, If you care so much that your personal vendetta seems indulgent and alogish then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 3, 2016)

>People complaining bout overthinking in Deep Thoughts

wew


----------



## Luminous Being (Feb 3, 2016)

lol beary such a faggot

I don't want to sperg too hard so I will just touch on a few points. And by touch on them I mean just ramble about something.

I was involved in moderating a gaming forum for a long time. It was a big forum too, millions of posts, huge member count, the works. I wasn't an adult when I joined and I wasn't an adult when I was allowed on the staff to moderate, so you gain a big of insight in how communities work when the community members are removed from each other. That is especially a factor over the internet where anonymity is almost a given, and without going into the whole "being anonymous makes you feel untouchable so you can be an asshole all day", let's just say that it is not just true in theory (research and the like) but also very much in practice.

On a forum you can be as much of a dipshit as the rules and moods of the moderators allow you to be and most people will gladly take that chance. It's not necessarily a bad thing either as it gives one an outlet to interact with people in a very honest manner. In real life you would not really tell someone you don't know to "lol calm down fag" (unless they really are being retarded) but you can do that on the internet. It's probably a really interesting dynamic to sociologists and related fields of study.

If you apply that to the Farms you run into an evolved form of the same situation you have on more conservative forums. (this can be observed in a lot of similar communities, namely all the *chans, reddit, SA, etc.)

The main point of Kiwi Farms is to laugh at and make fun of people, document stuff about them and to input your thoughts on various things they did. Makes you a bit more numb when it comes to the whole empathy thing. Not senseless, it just blunts the edges a bit. And because you don't feel as strongly about insulting people you assume that every other person you see and interact with on here is the same. Sounds like  very human thing to me. Add to that the in-jokes, jargon and knowledge of important events that happened in the history of the community and a sort of natural seniority evolves (also true for *chans and other sites 'newfag', 'triforce', stuff like that right?) that puts some people in the community in spotlights by virtue of being "on point" a lot and means they are easily recognized even by new users. Other people that don't understand or know all the intricacies and dynamics on the site (I include myself in that) tend to make mistakes at first, being perceived as the literal newfag and get prodded a bit to see what they're made of. Cliques evolve around topics, subforums, and here, lolcows too. Shitposters are also everywhere, and the fact that conveying sarcasm and seriousness over text is flawed at best just means that you have people bumping itno each other all the time.

It's nothing threatening a community itself when it's big enough. At some point fed up people will get frustared and leave, meaning they weren't really cut out to be part of that specific group to begin with and the others adapt in some way and become part of one of the group as a whole and subgroups specifically.

That's it really. I don't even know what point I was making but whatever it was, I'm sure there's no real mystery behind it.


----------



## bearycool (Feb 3, 2016)

Dudeofteenage said:


> Beary has unwittingly revealed a very cogent fact of this community.
> 
> We enjoy stating the obvious and collectively pretending we've pushed out some kind of intellectual frontier.



I did say these things are universal, so hopefully none of what I say is ground breaking about the normal procedures. I think it is important just to remind ourselves the "voiceless" truths of how to treat each other, _because sometimes we do forget the obvious more often than we think_. And then getting past the rudimentary, just trying to dig a little and acknowledging what is happening, and why we do what we do here.


----------



## exball (Feb 3, 2016)

We're just a bunch of assholes who like to laugh at weirdos.


----------



## bearycool (Feb 3, 2016)

exball said:


> We're just a bunch of assholes who like to laugh at weirdos.



/thread


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 3, 2016)

This is probably the most entertaining forum I've been to since SomethingAwful dropped the ball. That's the simplest way to put it, we're a riot.


----------



## bearycool (Feb 8, 2016)

I would say that even though the environment is caustic, if you survive it your intelligence in social situations in the real world do improve, as you are accostumed to drama and how to handle it.  And in all things it fits toughen you up.

And if you think critically on why this occurs, you only deepen those lessons for yourself.


----------



## Red_Rager (Feb 8, 2016)

Not to mention that this is the place to learn from the failures of other people and the importance of keeping a certain level of impersonality around those you don't know. Were all going to make mistakes and make assholes of ourselves no and then, that is just being a normal faggot.  It is how you handle your own blunders after the fact that is the defining difference between being another fag and a lolcows.  Sure your average fag can dig the hole pretty deep before wising up, but the lolcow just keeps digging away.  The lolcow never accepts responsibility and consistently repeat the same dumbass behavior .  Sure, some lolcows eventually learn and goes back to being a faggot and when that happens it is something worth applauding.  Some lolcows go radio silent and their story ends as far as we are concerned. 

If there is anything we can take away from these stories of fails, is to not take yourself too seriously and just relax.   In the end, we are all a bunch of lines of text associated with an ugly picture and a name we assign ourselves.    If you feel yourself getting too emotional on the internet, just step away from the keyboard and come back later.  There is no shortage of case studies here of how to make a jackass of yourself on the internet.
Or you can just open up a Tumblr account


----------



## Pikimon (Feb 9, 2016)

some of u guize scare me so i dont say anything too controversial or anything that anyone would outright disagree with, idk i probably care too much about other people's view of me.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Feb 9, 2016)

some of you guys are alright, don't go to kiwifarms.net tomorrow


----------



## Splendid (Feb 9, 2016)

It's futile to evaluate the farms in a vacuum. The farms are really part of the broader chan subculture, and it has to be evaluated in that context.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Feb 9, 2016)

_Casual observation..._
It's enlightening to watch the politics of Kiwi's close-knit royal clique. They periodically turn on each other, resulting in the occassional sacrifice of a long term elite member.
I've seen this kind of activity on many sites over the years, but on the Farms, it is interesting to see the court politics and personalities of some very interesting posters.


----------



## Male Idiot (Feb 9, 2016)

Curt Sibling said:


> _Casual observation..._
> It's enlightening to watch the politics of Kiwi's close-knit royal clique. They periodically turn on each other, resulting in the occassional sacrifice of a long term elite member.
> I've seen this kind of activity on many sites over the years, but on the Farms, it is interesting to see the court politics and personalities of some very interesting posters.



Pega needs to be the queen of this court!


----------



## Mr. Burgers (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm simply an attention whore.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 12, 2016)

Why am I the only one to rate OP autistic so far?

I'll throw you a line, I was in Middle School, my friends and I made fun of the retards in our grade.  When we would have sleepovers, we would tell what are called "retard stories" starring the speds in my grade.  We would spin majestic tales of them going on all sorts of fantastic adventures which would wind up with most of them dead.  We got to the point that they would have super powers based on their defining characteristics.  The kid who had williams syndrome and rocked back and forth could rock so hard he could create sonic booms, the fat girl was basically blob from X-Men, one girl who was particularly stupid weilded a bowie knife with deadly efficiency.  They were really cruel, malicious, nonsensical, but were mostly told for a giggle and didn't hurt anyone.  The stories not only included the kids in special ed, but other outcasts in our grade (who, if they were teenaged today and didn't grow up in a hick town would definitely be diagnosed on the autistic spectrum).

They grew up, got married, etc.  I got an account here.


----------



## bearycool (Feb 12, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Why am I the only one to rate OP autistic so far?
> 
> I'll throw you a line, I was in Middle School, my friends and I made fun of the retards in our grade.  When we would have sleepovers, we would tell what are called "exceptional individual stories" starring the speds in my grade.  We would spin majestic tales of them going on all sorts of fantastic adventures which would wind up with most of them dead.  We got to the point that they would have super powers based on their defining characteristics.  The kid who had williams syndrome and rocked back and forth could rock so hard he could create sonic booms, the fat girl was basically blob from X-Men, one girl who was particularly stupid weilded a bowie knife with deadly efficiency.  They were really cruel, malicious, nonsensical, but were mostly told for a giggle and didn't hurt anyone.  The stories not only included the kids in special ed, but other outcasts in our grade (who, if they were teenaged today and didn't grow up in a hick town would definitely be diagnosed on the autistic spectrum).
> 
> They grew up, got married, etc.  I got an account here.



oh how the tables have turned


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 12, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Why am I the only one to rate OP autistic so far?



It was an oversight and I went back and corrected it.



> I'll throw you a line, I was in Middle School, my friends and I made fun of the retards in our grade.  When we would have sleepovers, we would tell what are called "exceptional individual stories" starring the speds in my grade.



My circle of friends did this too but we did it to each other.  So for instance, if a friend had a big nose, it was enormous, the size of Kansas, he had to hire people to mow his nose hair, and other jokes stolen from movies and so on.  It wasn't that big but he was sensitive about it.  Same for everything else someone got butthurt about.


----------



## bearycool (Feb 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> It was an oversight and I went back and corrected it.
> 
> 
> 
> My circle of friends did this too but we did it to each other.  So for instance, if a friend had a big nose, it was enormous, the size of Kansas, he had to hire people to mow his nose hair, and other jokes stolen from movies and so on.  It wasn't that big but he was sensitive about it.  Same for everything else someone got butthurt about.



You're triggering me by giving more autism than I already have 

also, nowadays you would be calling your friend a gooking Jew.

(okay, I'm keep myself on topic from here on out)


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> It was an oversight and I went back and corrected it.
> 
> 
> 
> My circle of friends did this too but we did it to each other.  So for instance, if a friend had a big nose, it was enormous, the size of Kansas, he had to hire people to mow his nose hair, and other jokes stolen from movies and so on.  It wasn't that big but he was sensitive about it.  Same for everything else someone got butthurt about.



haha had a friend who had a big nose and told us he wasn't  circumcised so we called him nubs nubs the jew boy


----------



## Mr. Burgers (Feb 12, 2016)

I had a friend who wasn't circumcised because he was a pre-mature birth by 2 months or so.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 13, 2016)

I have posted on and lurked many forums over the years, and I would have to say that Kiwi Farms is the most diffuse, yet strong community that I have seen.

OP asks who we are as a community. At the foundation of the KF is the objectives of gathering and enjoying lolcow content. I feel that it is from the community meeting these objectives together that purpose of the community is reinforced, and that this is how the community thrives and continues to become stronger.

Each thread on KF is a different project, some more engaging than others. People will become involved at some level and contribute to commentary and analysis on content or contributing content themselves.

Working together on projects both in the open and in private is one of the most essential ingredients in the formation and sustainability of the community. You can learn a lot from one another about how to gather and structure information, as well as what you could rely on someone to help you with in the future.

There are a lot of people here who just want to drop a generic snarky/edgy comment and move on with their day, and there’s nothing wrong with this. I would contend this adds to the viscosity of the community, however it does not add to the quality.

I assume that many on the outside looking in would say that this is a den of people with a dearth in morality and a paucity of ethics who have nothing but neckbeards and hate running through their veins. Many who have covered our site and who have been the focus of KF have said as much, and I can see why they would say that, but this is not entirely accurate. The KF community is largely amoral and aethical. There are times when people do try to apply ethics or morals when they have been wronged here, however it is a good idea to remember that this is no petting zoo.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 13, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> There are times when people do try to apply ethics or morals when they have been wronged here, however it is a good idea to remember that this is no petting zoo.



This is not a petting zoo but a slapping zoo, and if you do slap the lolcow and get bitten back, we'll laugh at you, too.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Feb 13, 2016)

I'll put all my cards on the table.

I first came here for Deagle Nation, and after that was proven to be a hoax- abet an incredibly hilarious one- I kinda lost my interest in Lolcows. I mean I still occasionally look into whatever fuckery CWC is up to at the moment, but the rest sorta blur past me.

What keeps me coming back here is the community. _The people here_. Like what Yawning Sneasel said, I've chatted & lurked on a lot of places on the 'net, but the Kiwifarms gang is the most diverse, interesting, and fascinating group of people I've ever interacted with. I said it in another thread somewhere: This site is somehow simultaneously brilliant and dumb as a sack of hammers. It's akin to dividing by zero.

You've made me laugh, you've made me cry, you've made me think, you've made me want to reach into my monitor and throttle a fucker a few times, and you've honestly helped me through some bad stretches in my life. Much feels.

Never change Kiwis, never change.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 13, 2016)

Each Kiwi has their own reason for being here. Some are here purely to make fun of speds, some are here for the spectacle, others are here for the community involved in our userbase, which is shockingly diverse and informative (and often _mind-numbingly autistic_). Still others are here to see the rare cow who really, _really_ deserves it to get a visit from this motherfucker:



My own personal involvement is mostly as a chronicleer, via the Wiki, though I do rather enjoy the wit, wisdom, and autism the farms' community can contribute on absolutely anything you'd care to mention. We have political analysts, legal scholars, writers, artists that are curiously good at drawing Null's throbbing erection, and special-needs children, all on the same forum.

It's kind of amazing.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Feb 14, 2016)

We are all GamerGate MRA Neckbeard baby rapers and we should kill ourselves right now.

But most of all, what I noticed is that the community is more or less united. We have friends and cliques and everything around here but, when someone fucks up big, we will be there to laugh and document. 

So, yeah. Nice autism, guys.


----------



## I-chi (Feb 14, 2016)

This forum is like an Autistic Magic Schoolbus, except our adventures are based around finding socially abnormal or abhorrent human beings and then, after we break down what makes them tick, we usually close off our analysis with a heartily educational summary of "don't be this fucking stupid" while having a big laugh.


----------



## Handsome Pete (Feb 15, 2016)

The Kiwi Farms experience is similar to the structure of an H.P. Lovecraft story. You begin with a sense of intellectual curiosity, wanting to learn more about a subject that most people are content to ignore. As you get closer, you discover revolting secrets that humans would be better off not knowing. And in the end, it changes you; now that you've seen the hideous truth behind the world, the concerns of day-to-day life seem silly. And like a Lovecraft protagonist, you can't tell anyone what you've seen, because who would believe you?

If this forum is a "safe space," then it's a safe space for people who have stared a little too long into the abyss and want to discuss what they saw there, without having to be defensive about picking on a lesbian-souled autistic.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 15, 2016)

Handsome Pete said:


> The Kiwi Farms experience is similar to the structure of an H.P. Lovecraft story. You begin with a sense of intellectual curiosity, wanting to learn more about a subject that most people are content to ignore. As you get closer, you discover revolting secrets that humans would be better off not knowing. And in the end, it changes you; now that you've seen the hideous truth behind the world, the concerns of day-to-day life seem silly. And like a Lovecraft protagonist, you can't tell anyone what you've seen, because who would believe you?
> 
> If this forum is a "safe space," then it's a safe space for people who have stared a little too long into the abyss and want to discuss what they saw there, without having to be defensive about picking on a lesbian-souled autistic.



If it's a Lovecraft story, then it's one where periodically the Farms pulls a Old Man Henderson.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Feb 15, 2016)

Pikimon said:


> some of u guize scare me so i dont say anything too controversial or anything that anyone would outright disagree with, idk i probably care too much about other people's view of me.


I like this aspect of the community. I'm usually a massive retard and post massively retarded things but due to my extreme social anxiety while posting here I put more thought into my posts and post less often.


----------



## bearycool (Apr 30, 2016)

Curt Sibling said:


> _Casual observation..._
> It's enlightening to watch the politics of Kiwi's close-knit royal clique. They periodically turn on each other, resulting in the occassional sacrifice of a long term elite member.
> I've seen this kind of activity on many sites over the years, but on the Farms, it is interesting to see the court politics and personalities of some very interesting posters.



You know, I have really gotten interested in this as well as of late. The dynamic is interesting to witness, and also how I'm sure that everyone else sees this as well, but does not voice their thoughts of it-- it is, in a sense, sort of "forbidden" to discuss, because it hits so many sore spots, but it EXISTS, whether we talk about it or not. 

I guess the simplest term we can describe it all as is "politics".


----------

